# Eleaf EC2 Coils



## RainstormZA (28/5/18)

Hi

I'm looking for EC2 Coils where the option is to buy only two. Not a full pack of 5. I dont need that many and on a tight budget as well.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for EC2 Coils where the option is to buy only two. Not a full pack of 5. I dont need that many and on a tight budget as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I can help you with that 

Also, if you enjoyed the EC2 then you absolutely have to try the new EC-M

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I can help you with that
> 
> Also, if you enjoyed the EC2 then you absolutely have to try the new EC-M



I've never used the EC2 Coils. I rebuild the coils so I need two new ones as I currently only have one and it's starting to wear out at the threading. I need new ones. I have a lot of notch coils and then may go over to mesh coils if I can find the parts to rebuild them. 

I've been piffed an iJust 2. So not sure if the newer ones will work on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I've never used the EC2 Coils. I rebuild the coils so I need two new ones as I currently only have one and it's starting to wear out at the threading. I need new ones. I have a lot of notch coils and then may go over to mesh coils if I can find the parts to rebuild them.
> 
> I've been piffed an iJust 2. So not sure if the newer ones will work on it.


The new ones will work perfectly in the old tanks, I have a EC-M in an old iJust S and it's amazing!

I may have a few old (used) EC series coils that I can send your way too

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (28/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The new ones will work perfectly in the old tanks, I have a EC-M in an old iJust S and it's amazing!
> 
> I may have a few old (used) EC series coils that I can send your way too



Awesome. I'll put in an order with you as soon as I have some cash in my bank account. Hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

